# Official PURPLE HAZE!!!!!!!!



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 21, 2012)

i know alot of people claim to have the real deal and it ends up being some half purple shit but i can attest from personally breaking up the bud that this shit was a pure purple with green buds. it was like reverse weed n shit that's how purple it was. straight SUPER DANK. me and my boy blazed HALF an L yesterday and in 20 minutes i asked for the time and guessed an hour had passed. my boy said nah its been 20 min....feels like an eternity though right, n i was like fuck to the yeah bro. and i was like i feel like i'm STILL getting high 20 min later like i haven't peaked. n he was like yeah....and then.......we smoked THE OTHER HALF OF THE BLUNT AND CAN I TELL YOU IT WAS WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH THE BANANA MONKEY GREASE DELUXE PACKAGE BUDDY BOY!!!!!!!!!!

we matched on a blunt of of some good ass piff with my other boy today so we had a purple blunt n a piff blunt n my nigga was like....lets smoke that ciggarrette first cuz its only gonna get u light headed compared to this tranquilizer and i was just like ROFL you bragging ass nigga saying the piff was some ciggarrette high shit compared to the purple. but honestly, i'm zooted like a mothafucka 8 hours later. not know superman in the sky type shit but on that wavy ass coming down slowly lvl


----------

